# January 2005 2ww Part Three



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home.....masses of babydust everyone


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Updated list for you......

Snagglepat 30 Dec
Emma S 30 Dec 
Dotty 30 Dec  
Megan10 30 Dec
Rachel. 31 Dec
Clare25 1 Jan
HelenLo 9 Jan  
lisaloo
JED 9 Jan
EmmaK 19 Jan 
Marielou 20 Jan 
B.B.Blue 20 Jan 
littleJen 21 Jan 
Janicel 
MrsG 25 Jan 
debbiea 25 Jan
thinkpositive 26 Jan  
Abner 26 Jan 
jih 26 Jan 
Andrea1974 26 Jan  
kiwikaz 28 Jan  
Wizz 28 Jan 
Stockportsun 28 Jan 
sussexgirl
nita 28 Jan  
joana 30 Jan  
eddie 30 Jan 
Danu 30 Jan  
kezzer 30 Jan 
don-don 31 Jan 
helen72 31 Jan  
LouKIZ 2 Feb
kiwichick 2 Feb
ZoeP 3 Feb
sher 3 Feb  
lou be 3 Feb
Sasha B 3 Feb
emma jayne
FLH 4 Feb
jasper 4 Feb  
KatieJ 4 Feb
looblyloo 4 Feb
Bex75 4 Feb
Choccolatti 5 Feb
Scunnygirl 7 Feb
jubjub 7 Feb
Natash
lisac2 7 Feb
marly 7 Feb
alicat 7 Feb
lollypop67 8 Feb
alimar 9 Feb
pollttc 9 Feb
michele paton 
flopsy
sezzy 10 Feb
flamenca
olwen 11 Feb
CLAIRE1963 11 Feb
sahara 11 Feb
foster 11 Feb
Thisbe 12 Feb

Love, luck and babydust to all 

Lizzy xxxx


----------



## kiwikaz (Sep 2, 2004)

Hi everyone .... I need the   now!!!!
Thinking about testing tomorrow morning ..... somebody please stop me ..........

Love Karen x

PS:  hope everybody else is doing better than me!


----------



## omnad (Oct 4, 2004)

Hi girls,
This 2ww is sooooooooo long. I feel so tired, I am resting lots and having a snooze in the afternoon. Stil early days, stil feeling sore and like periode pain. trying not to get my hopes high.
Wizz- I think it is too early to say anything and brown spotting is probably nothing.
   
Karen- be strong, don't test early!!! not a good idea! 
ood luck to all of you testing in the next few days,
 
sharon


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

* Kiwikaz 

Hope that you have a fab day.

and pls try not to test!!   

sending lots of   

Emilyxx​*


----------



## kiwikaz (Sep 2, 2004)

Hi everyone .... I can hardly type I'm so excited .... not only is it my birthday but I got a    !!!!!

I was naughty and tested.

I've only done one but I'll do another one tomorrow and the official day, Friday.

Emily .... thanks for the birthday wishes.

Love Karen x

PS:  I'm such a worrier that I'm now thinking I should do another one just in case the test was wrong.  My bladder is the size of a pea but now,  when I need to, I don't need to go


----------



## KatieJ (Dec 10, 2003)

WOW!!!!!!  Congratulations!!!!
What a great birthday present....
Gives us all hope.
Have a fab day.
Love Katie x


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi Karen,

Massive   on your  .  I also tested 2 days early then 1 day early then on the correct day i tested twice, you just can't help your self.  Happy Birthday also.

Good luck and loads of   for everyone who is testing soon 


 for anyone who has just had a bfn stay positive for your next tx.

Mish3434 x


----------



## jih (Sep 26, 2004)

Sorry i've not posted for a while, my computer is dying & keeps crashing. 

So sorry to hear about the   for Mrsg & Abner

Kiwikaz      

Andrea & think positive well done, so pleased for you         

I went for my blood test this morning & have to wait til 2pm for the result. Not feeling very   Woke this morning with lower back pain & cramps feel the arrival of the   is imminent   So wanted to test yesterday but glad I didn't. This 5 hour wait is worse than the whole 12 day wait put together, maybe I should go test & get it over with??

Sorry to be on such a downer,   to everyone else testing


----------



## LouKIZ (Jan 11, 2005)

kiwikaz

What a fantastic birthday present  . Congratulations on your  
It's news like this that gives us all hope.

Message to all Snowies from the snowflakes board..... please can you all keep in touch and let them know how you are getting on.

Jih...Good luck for today... fingers and legs crossed.

There are quite a few of you testing over the next few days, so lots of good luck and baby dust to you.
  

Louise xxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Happy Birthday Kiwikaz.....what a FAB pressie too. Congratulations 
Have a lovely day and a happy and healthy 9 months 

Good luck jih.......everything crossed for later,

Take care all, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Andrea1974 (Aug 15, 2004)

Congratulations Karen on your   what a lovely birthday pressie for you,   !

Jih, I'm keeping everything crossed for you today, I hope it's good news, sending you lots of +tive vibes   !

Well, I've sent my first official test in today and should get the results by lunchtime tomorrow.  After my +tive hpt on Monday I'm trying to stay optimistic but I'm scared out of my wits that things are going to go pear shaped like they have before.  It's like a hurdle race for me!!

Good luck to all the other 2ww'ers, feet up and try and stay sane!!

Got lots of things to do at work today so hopefully it'll take my mind off things a little (yeah right!!)

Andrea xxx


----------



## thinkpositive (Jan 21, 2005)

Congratulations Karen !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!          
I feel so happy fot u!!!!!!!!!!!! 



Andrea1974  Congratulations to u 2!!!!!!   
Take care all!!!!


----------



## stockportsun (Mar 11, 2004)

dear all 

unfortunately i started to bleed so its another   for us  
well done to all of you with a   have a healthy nine months  
                                                                          love Lesley


----------



## Andrea1974 (Aug 15, 2004)

Oh Lesley, I'm so sorry.  Mother nature is such a b***h sometimes!

Big hugs, take care of yourself and please don't give up, i'm sure it will happen for you  

Andrea xxxx


----------



## littleJen (Oct 8, 2004)

Lesley I've been thinking of you, hoping. I'm so so sorry that it didn't work out this time.
 Lots of love 
Jen


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

happy birthday karen and weldone on the BFP!!!! best birthday pressie ever!!!

Lesley- massive hugs hun- you know where i am if you want a natter! 

Love

Mez
xxxx


----------



## don-don (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi CONGRATS Andrea,Kiwikaz 
jih   
 Really sorry stockportsun all the best for next time xx

      all the best wishes to everyone else


----------



## LouKIZ (Jan 11, 2005)

Dear Lesley

I'm so sorry    . We're all thinking of you.
Lots of good luck for the next time.  

Take care
Louise xxx


----------



## alimar (Nov 5, 2004)

hi
i'm officially on my 2ww now. Had E/T today, 2 embies transferred   and 4 were frozen.

test date is 9th feb. please could you add me to the list.

good luck all u snowies and all others!
love alimar xxx


----------



## FLH (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi all

Lesley - I am so sorry to hear your news after such a long treatment. I know there is nothing I can say to make you feel better but I will be thinking of you x

Andrea and Kiwikaz - Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am on day 5pt and I am finding the whole thing very hard. can't seem to be positive but I still have a little bit of hope deep down. Glad to see so many snowies on their way over, that will definately help me cheer up  

Speak soon

FLH x x


----------



## dotty (May 17, 2004)

Lesley,

Just wanted to send you a big, big  


Love
dotty xxxx


----------



## Danu (Oct 6, 2004)

Dear Lesley, 
I'm very sorry about your AF arriving!! I just hope, that you have good people around you to help you through this and wish you the best of luck!!!  
Love, Danu xxx


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Lesley and dh 

I am so so sorry hunny to read your post     words fail me please know im thinking of you always   

love lilly xxxx


----------



## don-don (Jan 20, 2005)

Hey Danu, thanks for the thought, I'm OK thanks gone back to work, trying to stay  its hard. was due today so been yo-yo draws all day, all the signs but no sight thank  .

Sending you all   

Donna x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya

Lesley

I am so sorry to hear of ur 

I am lost for words, so hoped that this would be ur time

thinking of u and dh at this time

Lots of  and 

Emilyxx


----------



## Bex75 (Jun 15, 2004)

Hello ladies, can I join you please?  I had EC on 19th and only managed to get 3 eggs, out of which one little one went on to be a grade one embie.  I am due to test on 4th Feb, but doubt I'll wait that long! I already did one test yesterday, ridiculous I know! I'm still in shock that I only had 3 eggs, out of 20 good sized follies, but trying to keep positive about my little one.  I'm back at work today, but taking it easy. I hope you are all keeping busy, but resting at the same time! 

Bex  x


----------



## lollypop67 (Aug 29, 2004)

Morning ladies

Just popped in to say hello.  Want to send big hugs to those that were BFN this cycle.  Good luck to everyone still wiaitng to hear.

Hope to be joining you soon but don't want to jinx things.  I hopefully have ET tomorrow so fingers crossed I will be posting tommorrow afternoon.  

Take care

Lolly X


----------



## lou be (Aug 12, 2004)

Hi everyone

Thought I would drop in to send love to all those with a BFN.  I am due to test on 3rd Feb by which time I will be technically 2 days late so I guess I could probably test on 1st if I was being naughty although to be honest the thought of getting a negative result fills be with too much fear so I will try to hold off until proper date I think.  I am feeling fairly normal except sore boobs but I sometimes get that in a normal cycle so trying not to read to much into it (oh really!!!!).  Did anyone who got a positive result feel normal before testing or did u just "know"!!!

Anyway keep strong all of us in our 2ww and congrats to all those with a BFP!!

XXXX


----------



## omnad (Oct 4, 2004)

Hi everyone,
first lots of hugs to all bfn, I am so so sorry, it is so unfair.
Good luck to all you bfp. naughty you karen testing early.

I have decided to be strong and not to test until next week, maily because I am afraid it will be bfn and then I will suffer until my test date.
I feel amazingly fine, some periode type pain that I had since et and nothing else.
I am trying to rest and keep sane. I am going back to work on 2/2, a day before I am due to test. 

Good luck for the next few days to us all,
sharon


----------



## Wizz (Nov 6, 2002)

Hi Gang

karen thats really great news - on your birthday as well! congratulations!!!

Lesley - i'm so so sorry that its a bfn for you.  

I am sure i'll be joining you tomorrow... the brown spotting has continued on and off  -  so I suspect that the cyclogest is holding off the flood gates. However will go and get a test anyway as i did get a period before testing before, and it turned out that i had quite a strong biochem - so ultimately negative but it did give me hope that something was working!!  to be honest at this stage i think I'll take anything except a bfn!

take care girls 

lots of love
wizz


----------



## Andrea1974 (Aug 15, 2004)

Hi Girls,

Hope you're all staying as sane as possible!

Lesley, hope you're feeling a little better today, big hugs to you! 

Wizz, try and stay positive, a friend of mine had a full bleed and still had twins!!

To all you other 2wwer's I'm sending you lots of positive vibes!

CARE have just phoned me to confirm my BFP.  Apparently they like the HCG level to be over 100 and mine was 333!  After being here twice before and then going on to miscarry I'm just taking it day by day.  This was out 6th attempt and so I'm really hoping that this is it for us.  Got to take another test in on Saturday so fingers crossed till then.

Good luck to everyone on this rocky road!

Andrea xxxx


----------



## choccolatti (Dec 22, 2004)

Hi girls 
So good to see those positives blinking!!! I wish you good luck for the months to come. 

For the BFN's , get yourselves lots of    have a few crys and then try try try again, believe me, I know how hard it is.

For me, these 2w are going sooooooo slow. Have managed to get a full blown cold and each time I have to sneeze I think of those embies being tumbled around inside of me.
Otherwise feel pains in my ovaries probably from the hCG shots. Does anybody else have to do those? And do you have pains? 
Sometimes I just wish I could sleep through these two weeks and then wake up to do the test 
Thinking of you all
bye Choccolatti


----------



## LouKIZ (Jan 11, 2005)

peeps!

The 2nd week is definitely harder then the first. I feel like I'm going insane.

Yesterday I had PMT, Cramps and Nausea ... whats that all about!! Today, nothing, not a sausage!

I'm on day 11 and my official test is still miles away (2nd Feb) Tomorrow I'm off to buy a supply of pregnancy tests (I've got one but that won't be enough!). Which make is the most reliable?

Chocolatti... I'm on Cyclogest not HCG. Had pains for about a week following EC.

Andrea... I bet your relieved now that you've got the confirmation from CARE. Great news about the HCG levels.. could you be having twins?

Wizz... hang on in there  

Good luck to everyone testing this week and the rest of you try to stay sane.

Take care
Louise xxx


----------



## kezzer (Jan 11, 2005)

Hi all

Just thought I'd pop in as feeling a bit low today, still got another 2 1/2 days to go before testing and I am now convinced it is a BFN.  Got lots of AF symptoms.................nightmare!

Congratulations to the BFP that's fantastic news............good to see some positive results, reminds that there may be a glimmer of hope if not this time maybe in the future!

To everyone who has tested so far and got BFN, lots of love and hugs to you all. xxxxx

Good luck to everyone else still waiting, will let you all know result!

Take care

Kezzer XXX


----------



## joana (Dec 7, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Well 2 1/2 days to go and i am going slightly insane, I don't feel pregnant at all but am trying to stay positive.. I definatly agree that the second week is much harder, I find that everytime I go to the loo I quickly look at my knickers to see if AF has arrived.

I felt very low yesterday but feel better today,I feel so tired I think its all the stress of the wait..

Congratulations to everyone with BFP and lots of hugs to the BFN...

Take care all

Jo
xx


----------



## nita (Jun 24, 2003)

hi everyone
can somebody help me? i am due to test tomorrow and feeling like AF is on its way, lots of cramps and that lower abdominal feeling all day.
does anyone know if it is necessary to have the brownie discharge which indicates implantation? i have had nothing so far and confused. good luck everyone
love 
nita x


----------



## Wizz (Nov 6, 2002)

hi nita
everyone is different - you don't necesarrily have a brown discharge with a postive. Hopefully having niothing so far is a good sign for you-  Good luck fellow tester!!!! 
wizz


----------



## jasper (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Its soo exciting everyone testing,big hug for all the 
and big kiss for all the  .
well I've nearly done a week and it has gone fast,i quite like being at home all day beats work any day, i am going back on Monday  than i have decided i am going to test early   i think i will do it on wed as my test day is Friday, i just cant wait, i am still getting a/f symptoms checking every time i go to the loo !!!!!

good luck everyone

charxxx


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 18, 2003)

Hi 2ww girls,

Could you please all shuffle up the bench for another one?

We had ET today and 3 little darlings are now in their Mummy's tummy. Hurray.

This will be my 4th 2ww and I'm going to try and not get too stressed this time. Ha ha.

Kezzer, Wizz and Nita - please don't give up hope. AF pains by themselves or a brown/pink discharge can be good signs. On my first 2ww a lady from my clinic had all in her 2ww and was sure it was AF and a negative. She is now the Mother of twins!!

Jo - agree with the 2nd week being the difficult one and can relate to the knicker checking.  The tiredness is a good sign though as often reported in positive cases!

Choccolatti - I had pain in my ovaries all through the last 2ww and the clinic said it was a touch of OHSS. They said that my ovaries had swollen to the size of oranges. Hope you feel better soon. 

Lolly - I'm keeping a seat for you warm here!

Sharon - good on you for being so strong!

FLH, Alimar, Danu, Helen & Scunnygirl - nice to see you here. Hope all is OK as possible in this madness.

Louise - your symptoms sound very positive and particuarly that they were there and then disappeared. 

Bex - your little one will be just fine. Hope that it is not too stressful for you at work.

Lots of love to you all from,


----------



## LouKIZ (Jan 11, 2005)

Hi Flopsy

Welcome to the 2ww board.

I've also got 3 little darlings in my tummy... same as you. Lets keep our fingers crossed for each other that at least one of them implants. Have you had 3 put back before?

Take it easy for the next few days.... be very very lazy.

Take care
Louise xxx


----------



## lollypop67 (Aug 29, 2004)

Sorry for the Me post peeps but really need some advice before my appointment

Just had a call from the Embryologist to say that we have three good quality embryos, between 6 and 7 cells.  They will transfer two today.  Of the remaining 3 one has arrested, one is poor quality now and the other is 5 cell.  I asked about freezing at least the other one good embryo and was told they don't usually do this unless there are three of them!  I questioned the rationale for this and was told it was because of the 'risks involved'. I asked for more information on this and she said that only 2 out of 3 survive the thaw.  I replied that I was aware of that but 66% was pretty good odds compared with most chances we get here!!!!!  I am also aware that FET has a lower success rate.  I'm feeling quite frustrated here, having read about successful FET and that good looking embryos don't necessarily equate to pregnancy and some poor looking ones do.  I appreciate I may be oversensitive and am looking that anychance is better than no chance, this may be our last go.  

I have to go for transfer at 12 noon so would appreciate any advice before then if possible.

Many thanks

Lolly X


----------



## FLH (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi all

Lolly - I posted a reply on the snowflakes thread for you

Can someone answer a question for me? Should we expect af to arrive at the normal time even though during this cycle we have used drugs to manipulate each stage. The reason I am asking is because I usually have short cycles of between 26-28 days and it has now been 28 days since my last period. I am not due to test for another week but should I get prepared for af to arrive soon as it would usually do. (hopefully it wont come for another nine months though!) Hope this isn't a confusing question.

Hope everyone else is doing well!

FLH x


----------



## LouKIZ (Jan 11, 2005)

HI FLH

I would imagine that our cycles are up the Swanee at the moment. But if you want a rough idea I would count 14 days from the day after EC. EC is done just before ovulation and naturally (regardless of length of cycle) we usually ovulate 14 days before the arrival of dear AF. Mine are usually 28 days and regular as clockwork but my last one was 10th Dec. The down regulation drugs switch everything off so you can't count the days you were taking them.

Hope AF bogs off and doesn't come for over 9 months for all of us!! The last 2 evenings I have felt like AF is on her way and I've been very irritable, then in the mornings... nothing! I think it's the cyclogest wearing off in the evenings!

Try to stay sane!
Take care
Louise xxx


----------



## FLH (Jun 15, 2004)

Thanks Loukiz

What you said makes sense! Sometimes I worry about how much time I spend calculating things     Its just that everyday seems to be dragging at the moment and I can't think of much else!!

Take care

FLH x


----------



## omnad (Oct 4, 2004)

Hi girls,
sorry for me post, but I feel c**p today. I went to do some shopping and bought some towels (it was buy one get one free). I was going to buy pregnancy test and instead.....
My feelings are all over the place, one minute very positive and then very negative. Woke up this morning with signs of migraine which is a very bad sign for me as I only get them with my af and last cycle it happend exactly like this.
I feel better now and the headcahe is gone, but stil have af pain.
I hate this 2ww wait, I rather know now. I stil have 6 days to go and I go back to work on wed, so I think I will test on wed morning if no af.

sorry for the doom and gloom,
sharon


----------



## jih (Sep 26, 2004)

Sorry I've not posted for a while, computer keeps crashing, usually just before I've finished typing & can't get any smilies. Well done & congrats to all the BFPs.

I'm afraid I'm another BFN to add to the list. Had my blood test at 8.30 Wed (11 dpt) told to phone at 2pm for the result, tried at 1.50 & 2.10 & got the ****ansamachine. Phoned at 3 & told they'd not got the results back kin ell!! Rang again at 3.45 to get a BFN, complete bummer,& the longest day ever.... Not a complete surprise though as woke early Wed am with AF pains & lower back pain. AF started with avengence last night. So completely devastated & skint. Trying to work out if we can afford another go, can't get any funding & the drugs bill alone was £1200, would like another go, but desperate to get it right this time. anyone follow the gurus like Glanville or West or acupunture or..... I don't think having to use donor sperm helps either & DP just as upset, talking about me needing a man with proper balls. Feel really angry at the mo, particularly to people at work who are pregnant for the second time in the time it's taken to try once Grrrrrrrrrr........

Sorry to be so me, but it's so tough. Have taken two sickies & can't contemplate going back to work & thinking about other people's difficulties (I work in mental health), but have to go in Monday.

Thanks for the rant I feel a bit better now.

Much love & luck to all the testers, hang in there, we need more +ves


----------



## nita (Jun 24, 2003)

hi everyone
tested this morning and was in total shock a BFP. Still shaking and crying, dont ask why. i really did not expect this as had  bad AF pains all yesterday and full of a cold. i know its early days but this is the closest we have ever been and i keep saying to myself oh my god i am pregnant!
love and luck to everyone
nita x


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 18, 2003)

Dear JIH,

I am so sorry to read the devestating news and also that the clinic was so incompetent in handling the results.

The fact that you are using donor sperm can just makes it feel worse as this is a major psychological hurdle to get over .... and then it still doesn't work.  Sending very big ((HUGS)) to you and your DP.

I hate IVF - it is painful, swallows our lives and doesn't even work for the majority of tries.

Sorry if anything I have written is insensitive. Hope that you and your DP are able to help one-another and find the funds to try again.

With love from,


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

Hi girls
Just popping in to wish you all heaps of luck

Bex - LOL - it is MUCH too early to test yet! Love the pic of your dd. She looks fab.

Flopsy - posted to you on goldies - but heaps of luck

To all the girls with BFP - happy and healthy pregancies

And to the girls with heartbreaking BFN - hugs to you. Life is so unfair. 

Fee


----------



## Wizz (Nov 6, 2002)

Nita - congratulations! what excellent news!

jih   so sorry. 

I'm afraid i'm also joining the BFN brigade. Not a great surprise. The witch has been threatening to arrive since tuesday and i guess now i'm off the cyclogest she'll appear in all her glory soon. Frustrating that we couldn't book a follow up appt because the woman that does it has taken the day off! Just want to get on with planning for what we do next! 

anyway thank you all for keeping me sane ad lots of love and luck to those still stitting on the 2ww bench! 

take care
wizz


----------



## stockportsun (Mar 11, 2004)

wizz so sorry to hear of your     i know how you are feeling,glad your thinking   in terms of your next move,look after yourselves at this sad time .

nita    wonderful news.have you rung care yet? enjoy  

jih  so sorry hun   you rant as much as you like   thinking of you both.

   to all you who are testing 
                                                                       love lesley


----------



## LouKIZ (Jan 11, 2005)

Dear jih and wizz, I'm really sorry.... life can be so c**p sometimes.    I don't think I'll be far behind you. I had raging PMT last night!!!!

Nita... Congratulations. Fantastic news. Good luck and here's to a healthy pregnancy!  

Sher... hope your feeling better this afternoon. 

The rest of you... don't be tempted to test too early, as the HCG injection you took prior to EC can take between 10-14 days to leave your system (this is the worst case scenario, but it can happen) that's why my clinic won't test earlier then 16 days following ET.

I'm going to do my own test on day 14 and bought loads of pregnancy tests today!!! 

Lots of good luck to everyone testing over the weekend.
Take care
Louise xxx


----------



## lollypop67 (Aug 29, 2004)

Afternoon ladies, I wonder if I might join you?

Jih & Wizz, so sorry for your BFN.  

Nita, well done on the BFP, you must be jumping for joy

After the Embryology help post earlier today we went ahead with ET.  I felt like a 'difficult patient'.  Managed to gleam a little more info out of them.  Had two embies transferred, pic herewith.   One was grade 2 and eight cell, the other was grade 3 and six cell with some fragmentation.  In the end they agreed to freeze the other one which was grade 3 with fragmentation (they had described this as one of the good embryos).  Had to alter the consent forms for their bold uppercase text saying it was against their recommendation!  Reiterated my feelings as we've already discussed.  I think for the £275 it is worth taking the risk.  Wonder if I'd have been given the same advice pre league table days?!  Can't alter anything now, just an easy week ahead for me.  Test date is set for 8th Feb.  

ttfn

Lolly X


----------



## alimar (Nov 5, 2004)

Just wanna say how sorry I am stock and wizz. thinking of you and sending hugs.
love alimarxxx

welldone Lolly for dealing with the clinic. hope all goes well for you. good luick for ur test date 8th Feb. Mine is 9th Feb. xx


----------



## nita (Jun 24, 2003)

a big thanks to lolly, louise, leslie, wizz
it really meant a lot to me to read your congrats. i phoned care straight away this morning and a scan has been booked for 10th feb,
i still have pains and strange aches in my tummy so all you people feeling the same do not give up till the fat lady sings!
got to keep on using clexane which hurts but who is complaining!
take care everyone and lots of luck
nita x


----------



## kiwikaz (Sep 2, 2004)

Hello  

Lesley, jih and wizz ....   I'm so so sorry it has not worked this cycle. I haven't been posted for a while but I have been reading the posts and have been thinking about you ... sending you a big cyber  

Nita ... congratulations, have a happy and healthy nine months  


I've been sitting here for ages struggling with this post ... peoples dreams of a baby have been delayed (because it will happen!) and some have received them ... who ever said IVF was an emotional rollercoaster was not wrong ... the women on this website (and DH's) are all amazing, with so much strength.

Sorry for being so melodramatic .... 

I was just thinking, why does life have to be so hard ... but then, without ICIS, my DH and I have no chance of having a baby ... 

I think I should do now ... before you all start falling asleep whilst reading this  

Thinking of you all 

Love Karen x


----------



## olwen (Oct 26, 2004)

Mind if I join you girls?  I just had ET yesterday and I test on 11th Feb.  I know all you snowies know my story already, but I'll just fill the rest of you in....

I'm on my second ICSI cycle and had EC on Tuesday.  ET was scheduled for Thursday and the embryologist called to say we had 10 great looking embies and as they were all similar size/quality we should wait another day to see which was going to be best for transfer.  Then they called me Friday to say that none of them had grown anymore    Anyway I went in for ET yesterday afternoon and one 4-cell had got its act together and become a 5-cell, another was still 4-cells but with signs it might be about to divide.  So they put those two back and I didnt get any frosties    It was all a bit of a shock to me and dh, and we are trying to stay positive, but its hard after that kind of unexpected setback.  But anyway lets hope they get growing now they are back at home.....

Looking forward to catching up with all you snowies and getting to know the rest of you.....

Love Olwen xx


----------



## omnad (Oct 4, 2004)

Hi 2ww,
Olwen- welcome and good luck for the 2ww. You never know, sometimed the embies that look 100% don't implant and those who not progress to healthy pregnancy, sending you lots of   
Karen congratulation, I hope you are well, when is your first scan??
Nita-   
Lolly- welcome and well done on standing up for what you want. clinic can be so insensitive sometimes.
Lesley- very sorry,  
Louise- good luck for testing.
I also decided to test one day early, yesterday I was convinced af was on it's way with low back pain. Today all is gone, left with very heavy feeling in my tummy. I am trying to stay positive, but find it very hard.
Flopsy- welcome.

Good luck to you all,
love sharon


----------



## joana (Dec 7, 2004)

Hi Guys,

Its so nice to see some more BFP, congratulations...to Nita,

Lesley, jih and wizz, so sorry to hear your BFN's Big hugs to you..

Olwen,flopsy welcome to the 2WW..

Hope everyone else is staying sane, I know how hard it can be.

Well its my last day today, I test tomorrow and am starting to get nervous, no real symptoms apart from cramps like AF is going to arrive but I will know the outcome tomorrow I hope today doesn't drag too much..

I will pop in tomorrow to give you the result.

take care all..

Jo
xx


----------



## natash (Dec 14, 2004)

Hello girls,

I can't believe it i have just spent the last 20mins typing out messages and i lost it!! that will teach me for whaffling   

Nita- well done   

Whizz-    to you my thoughts are with you

Olwen- hello, i have just posted to you on the snowie thread

Hello to everyone else and i hope you are all keeping sane during this 2ww  

Firstly let me say i'm sorry for not being in contact for a while, i just needed time out from all of this stuff if you know what i mean!!
I have still got 9 days until i test, i havn't really thought about it until last 2 days. I had a really restless night last night, had bad tummy pains (af)!!
boobs feel like pumped up ballons about to pop 
I hate the cyrolgest supps i feel so constipated and yet what with all the drinking water business i would be ok, i was told to up the drinking more but jeepers i'm doing 3-4 lts a day plus milk and stuff!!

I know i shouldn't be negative and stuff but i am preparing for the worst, well in a funny kind of way. At ET the consultant said next time he would up my dose during stimms as i didn't respond too well, i was told i responded like they would of expected a 40yr to have!! Also they said my endo and adhesions didn't help with the growth of the embies and yet at the begining of the tx we were told that the endo wouldn't effect the tx as we were havinfg ivf!! I never know what to believe they also said i'm very young i am tired of hearing that statement, i mean i maybe young!! but i can't get pregnant and that is the issue here??

Also what have you girls been up to during this 2ww?? the clinic told me to carry on as normal no need for rest etc, just to carry on as normal like you would if you were to concieve naturally!! because you wouldn't know for at least 6 weeks but its not that easy when you know what has happened is it?? I wondering if to go back to work nx week or to leave it until my test date is over i would like to go back to work but it can be very physically demanding somedays!!

Oh last little question is any one else experincing getting spots??

I'm off know to get washed and crack on with the day so if i whaffled on

love to you all          Natash xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Thisbe (Dec 9, 2004)

May I join you? 

Had ET today (natural FET) and had one emby put back in. Unlike our last two embies it had divided like crazy and had become a morula (10 - 30 cells) - which I didn't know existed. So today I'm feeling pretty up about that, but know what I'll be like on the 2ww - mad, bad and dangerous to know. I test on the 12th.

Natash - my clinic advises to take it easy on the day of the ET but then carry on as normal. This time I'm trying to keep as busy as possible without knocking myself out. I'm trying to make sure I don't spend too much time alone and thinking. I've bought a nice big crime novel to read every time I start thinking about 'am I? aren't I?'. Hopefully the 2ww will be up befroe I know it.

Jo - all the best for tomorrow

Hang in there everyone!

Thisbe


----------



## CLAIRE1963 (Jan 28, 2005)

Can I join too

I had two embies transferred this morning and do test on 11th. Am panicking now about next 2ww. Last attempt this time - 42 on tues so getting old.


----------



## eddie (Aug 24, 2004)

AF started this morning   This month is not my month.


----------



## emma jayne (Oct 16, 2004)

this two week wait is the longest two weeks of my life!!!![flash=200,200][/flash]  when will i ever be a mummy?
sorry to moan feeling fed up think af is on its way


----------



## helen72 (Dec 20, 2004)

Hi everyone

Sorry for not being around recently but have been really stressed about the wait.

DH woke me this morning, saying that I had been asking him if I could test in my dreams.  I told him great idea! I ran off before he could stop me.  And great news -   !!!!! (I had been naughty 3 days ago and gotten a negative so feel that it is a true change).  DH will not believe it until Monday (test date) but at the same time is struggling not to call family and friends.

I will hang around here to  wait on everyone else.  Good luck to everyone, and dreams do come true.

Helen x


----------



## jasper (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi All,

Helen                      

congratulations.

charxx


----------



## lisac2 (May 30, 2004)

Hi All,

Can I join you?

I had 2 blastocysts put back in yesterday and I test on the 7th Feb.

I'm just trying to read all of the posts - congratulations to all of those who got BFP's - I hope I'll be joining you soon.  So sorry to read of al those BFN's.

Lisa xx


----------



## emma jayne (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## jasper (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi All,
just a quick question has anyone else felt like they have pmt, i feel really bad tempered today and tearfull,  which i always get when   is due does this mean curtains for me !!!

hope everyone else in a better mood than me today,
i have to go for dinner with a couple i cant stand   tonight
wish me luck,

love char xx


----------



## kiwikaz (Sep 2, 2004)

Hi Char  

I too felt like I had PMT ... it worried me ... and I got a BFP ... so I put it down to the fact that we are under so much pressure that its no wonder we get a bit crabby.

Love Karen x

PS:  sorry about going out with people you don't like .... its not like you can even get drunk either


----------



## olwen (Oct 26, 2004)

Hi again,

Well I have almost finished one whole day!!!!  Only 13 more to go.....

Sher – thanks for your positive thoughts

Joana – hope today has passed quickly and that you can actually sleep tonight.  You’ll probably be like a little kid on Christmas Eve desperately waiting for the morning to come….  Good luck for testing tomorrow.  Fingers crossed for a bfp!!!

Natash – hang in there hun.  I hope your break has done you good.  We all need time out like that so don’t worry about not posting.  Just do what feels right for you.  And that goes for the going back to work or not debate too.

Thisbe – hi and welcome to the dreaded 2ww!!!  Hope it passes quickly for you – and that the thriller is good!!!

Claire1963 – I too am testing on the 11th (if I can resist the urge to test on the 10th, 9th, 8th, 7th,…..)

Eddie – sorry to hear you got a bfn.  Big hugs to you

Emma Jayne – hang in there.  You are over half-way…. only a few more (very very loooooong) days to go.

Helen – I just read your news on the snowies thread, but HUGE congratulations again

Lisa – hello and good luck!!!  I had ET yesterday too but don’t test until the 11th….  Hope the time passes quickly for us….

Char – hi hun, hang in there.  It could be pmt but you never know, could be pg symptoms.  A friend of mine conceived naturally and she didn’t know because all the symptoms were like her pmt symptoms.  I don’t want to give you false hope – this whole thing is hard enough without getting your hopes up for nothing, but I just wanted to say keep positive and fingers crossed.  It’s not over til the fat lady sings (or til AF arrives!!!)

Love Olwen xxx


----------



## Danu (Oct 6, 2004)

Hello Ladies

Welcom Lollypop, Olwen and Thisbe, Claire63 and Lisac2. Good luck to you all!

Lollypop: I fully understand you wanted to freeze your third embryo! It is a chance, isn't it! Don't think about being a "difficult" patient, life is difficult for us! Good luck!

Olwen: I'm sorry to hear about your struggle and really hope, that you feel much better. The best of luck for you! Maybe a little mantra for your embies??
It's nice and cosy in here, let's settle down! 
It's nice and cosy in here, let's settle down!
   

Wizz: I'm very sorry to hear about your BFN. I dare not to imagine how you feel right now! Wish you good luck in the future! 

Eddie: I'm very sorry about your AF arriving, too. Hope next month will be your lucky one! 

Nita: Congrats on your BFP!! Enjoy! 

Helen72: Congrats on your BFP!! Enjoy!  

Joana: all the best for your test tomorrow!

Jasper: hope this couple will survive the evening    . A good friend of mine just said to me, that when she was pregnant, her feelings went up and down    , can just confirm what Olwen says.

Dondon: hello, hope your keeping alright!!!

Choccolatti: hope your not freezing too much!!!  

To everyone else, sending you loads of      

Love, Danu xxx


----------



## helen72 (Dec 20, 2004)

Just a quick one of some personals as I did a 'me' message earlier.

Congratulations on   to Nita and Kiwikaz!!!   
Good luck and keep in touch. I can't wait for the first scan, I think that will really make it real!!

Thanks Jasper for the congratulations you sent.  And yes, I had pmt symptoms this week, and even burst into tears with Dh after a very minor disagreement. Also lower back ache and twinges like AF, so don't read too much into it  

Owen also good luck for 2ww, it really is sooo long.  I am not good at waiting but hope you are better than me.  I just could not do it on a Monday morning and then get dressed to go to work as normal, it would have been too much.    to those embies

Thinking of those with  , lots of   and keep up the hope that next time will be your time.  It is not a perfect science this IVF, but it is getting better and it has brought so many miracles to so many people. 

Helen x


----------



## sahara (Feb 12, 2004)

hi ladies

can i join you, i had 2 grade 1, 4 cell embies transfered on fri. so i am finally on the dreaded 2ww.

my abdo and back feel very acheing. Is thid normal
 to those with a BFP

sorry to those with a negative 

sarah


----------



## LouKIZ (Jan 11, 2005)

2WW'rs

As you can see by the late time I am typing this post, I can't sleep. This is unheard of by everyone that knows me... I can fall asleep anywhere anytime. But these aren't normal times!!! Today is day 13 for me and although my "official" test isn't until Weds, I refuse to wait any longer. I am tesing in the morning!!

Jasper...I've also had raging PMT over the last 3 days. I hope you didn't attack that couple over dinner   A friend of mine who is a midwife said not to worry as you can feel like that in pregnancy as well!

Sahara... welcome to the mad house! Don't worry about your aches, if you read back through some of our posts, you'll find we all had those for a few days following EC & ET. Take it easy over the next few days.

Lollypop... welcome to you too! Congratulations on getting the clinic to freeze your 3rd embryo. 2 of the embryo's I had put back were grade 3 and I had two grade 3 left. They told me I couldn't have grade 3's frozen and I was really upset. Now I wish I had stood my ground and insisted.

Hi Olwen, glad you've made it over here from the snowflake board. Hopefully your next 13 days won't drag too much.

Sher... hang on in there. When do you test?

Hi Natash... good luck with the next 9 days.

Welcome Thisbe. Your embie sounds very hopeful.


Joana... I've got everything crossed for you for tomorrow. Lots of Good Luck 

Claire1963... big welcome to you. I'm the same age as you so I know how you feel! This is our last year of trying. Let's hope we're both lucky.

Dear Eddie... I'm really sorry.   Lets hope next time will be your time xxx

Hello lisac2 ... welcome.

Helen72... Fantastic news. Well done you.    

Danu and Emmajayne ... how are you feeling today?

Good luck to everyone else.
Take care
Louise xxx


----------



## kezzer (Jan 11, 2005)

Hi all

  news!  AF arrived yesterday morning at full force.  Didn't even reach my test day!  

There are no words to explain how I feel, I underestimated the pain and sadness that would arrive......nothing and no-one can prepare you for it. 

Congratulations to all of the BFP, it gives us hope to carry on.........one day!!

To all the other BFN   .

Kezzer

XX


----------



## olwen (Oct 26, 2004)

Morning everyone,

Danu – thanks for the mantra 

Sarah – glad to hear that ET went well and you got some good embies     Nice to see you again!

LouKIZ – good luck for the test…. I don’t blame you for not waiting (and its very honest of you to come out and admit it  )

Kezzer – so  so sorry to hear you got a bfn.  Thinking of you and sending lots of     Take some time out to grieve and although it sounds corny, it will get easier to bear as time goes on.

Hope the rest of you are doing ok.  I have officially made it through one day     I know its not much, but I might as well give myself a pat on the back for each little step I successfully get through 

Love Olwen xxxx


----------



## joana (Dec 7, 2004)

Hi all,

Well I had a very strange night last night, I woke up at five O'Clock and was starving hungry I couldn't sleep because I was thinking about testing but I didn't want to test that early so I went to the kitchen and had four slices of toast what a pig... but it helped me get back to sleep.
I then woke up at 8.00am and did not want to test as i was worried I would be disappointed but I got up and did it anyway and it was a BFP, I started shaking and crying, I ran into the bedroom telling DH who had a big grin on his face.. we still can't believe it...

Thanks for all your support this is such a fantastic sight and all of you have helped me so much through my TX.

I have fingers crosses for all you guys we need some more BFP's...

Kezzer-so sorry to hear your BFN, sending you big hugs..

Love
Jo
xx


----------



## olwen (Oct 26, 2004)

Congratulations Joana!!!!!

Love Olwen xx


----------



## kiwikaz (Sep 2, 2004)

Dear Kezzer .... sending you big   

Joana ... the exact thing happened to me ... I'd decided not to test and then woke up so early (3am) tossed and turned and I thought sod this and tested.  I tested at six in the morning, woke up my DH and said look look .... shoving a pee stick under his face and he has still half asleep  .   Congratulations ....        

Helen .... Congratulations ....        

To all 2wwer's ....   

Love Karen x


----------



## Scunnygirl (Dec 22, 2004)

Morning All

 I'm a little worried this morning as I have no period type pains and my (.)(.)'s don't seem to be as sore as they have been??  I'm on day 8 of my 2ww and up to now have had period like pains every day and pretty sore boobs.  This just makes me thinks the dreaded   is on the way.  Trying to chant   over and over in my head whilst at work today so keep fingers crossed!

Have a good day everyone

Scunnygirl


----------



## foster (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi everyone

This is the first time i have joined this part of the website but I am now on the dreaded 2ww and due to test on the 11th.  Already I can't bear the waiting!!  

This is my third ICSI attempt and each time seems to get harder!!! - I keep thinking it'll be just the same as before - BFN!!!

It seems at the moment everyone round me is telling me they're pregnant and it's all baby talk so I just shut myself away and tell my DH that I don't want to go out.  All I seem to do is cry. I can't even face seeing my sister who is 6 months pregnant and even though this makes me feel really guilty, I still make excuses why I can't go round and see her.

I am 37 and hope that i have still got time to realise my dream.

This site is so inspiring - when I read about all the people who have made it, I know they must have felt like I do at the moment.

Many congratulations to all of you who tested postive and for the rest of us who are waiting the best of luck!!

Foster xx


----------



## Scunnygirl (Dec 22, 2004)

Hey Foster

Gosh you sound like you need some great big hugs so here are some from me  .  I'm on my first attempt so haven't yet had the heartache you're feeling at the moment  .  

Now, you can tell me to shut up if you like , but I find that the best way for me to cope with others around who have babies or are pregnant is to share their experiences with them.  For example I spent many an hour with my sister during her pregnancy letting her moan about her aches and pains and everything that goes with it  .  For me its an education for the time when I finally become pregnant, I find the whole thing fascinating and just try to enjoy seeing the changes in a pregnancy or a baby.  I also know that your sister is probably feeling guilty herself because she is pregnant, I know my sister did, but I was so happy for her!

Everyone is different in how they cope with the difficulties of becoming pregnant, but for me, I feel that its better to face the challenge and be positive and on the days you feel c**p and down check out this website and feel all the positive vibes from all the fantastic members!

Good luck with your 2ww, I'm sending you loads of  positive energy      and will keep my fingers crossed that this is going to be THE ONE!

Scunnygirl  

PS  I know this is all easy for me to say when I'm only on my first ICSI so I apologies if this doesn't help at all! xx


----------



## CLAIRE1963 (Jan 28, 2005)

Dear Foster

I too am testing on11th so join the wait! This is my 2nd ICSI and am desparate for this to work as I am 41 ( 42 on Tues). Yesterday on ET I had my godson and his btother (3 and 1) here which actually made it worse and better at the same time. Absolutely scared stiff on doing anything wrong 

These messages are helping me so hopefully help you too!

Claire


----------



## olwen (Oct 26, 2004)

Foster,

I am also testing on the 11th so I'll be with you the whole 2ww.  This is my second ICSI and I too am finding it hard to be positive.  I'm just scared to get my hopes up too high again...  

I completely understand how you are feeling about everyone getting pg.  I too find it incredibly hard and also shut myself away from all pg friends, friends with babies, and when I am really feeling down I just shut myself off from the world in general.  I know its not very healthy but its my way of coping.  If you dont feel up to seeing your sister then dont see her.  I try to keep contact with some of my close friends by phone and although I still have to hear all about their pg, its not so in-my-face as seeing them in person.  Your sister is obviously very important to you.  Have you spoken to her about how you feel?  Does she know you are going through tx?  Its so hard to know what to do in these kind of situations, but just take it one day at a time.  When you feel up to seeing her then make the most of it - even if it makes you go home and cry for hours afterwards.  Your sister doesnt have to know that and you can come on here and cry to us. 

I admire ladies like Scunnygirl who are strong enough to see their pg friends and family.  I know some people can do it, but I personally just cant.  So just do what feels right for you.  You are going through enough at the moment without the added stress of having to be round pg friends if you dont want to.  

Take care of yourself.  I know its so so hard, but try not to give up all hope yet.  Fingers crossed for us hun!!

Love Olwen xxx


----------



## emma jayne (Oct 16, 2004)

hy guys feeling really stressed today im on day 10 of two week wait and really worried that af is going to arrive.last icsi cycle it arrived on day 11 so doing lots of trips to the toilet to check im starting to feel that im never going to be a mum? im at work all week next week and im worrying that it might happen when im at work and that i will turn into a crying wreck. will it ever get any easier         maybe if i keep channting it will go away  sorry to moan on
emma jayne xxx


----------



## sahara (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi ladies

just want you to know i am thinking of you all. i am feeling a little less pain today.

Congrats to joana 

Its lovely to see all the snowies on here.

i have called my embies bart & betty, i hope they are ok.

          
this is for all of you

take care
sarah


----------



## jasper (Sep 25, 2004)

Afternoon ladies 

I did have quite a nice evening, lots of food I've been such a pig all week, i had treacle sponge and custard for pudding   my fav,
i am feeling back to normal today cant believe i have to go back to work tomorrow,no more getting up at 10am !!! thanks everyone for your support

congratulations Joana      

char xx


----------



## foster (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi again

Thanks everyone, the people on this website are wonderful.

Scunnygirl - thanks for the advice on my sister.  I don't feel strong enough to see her at the moment but I think I will drop her an email explaining how I feel.  I am sure you're right, she probably feels awkward knowing what i'm going through.  It's difficult for my mum aswell, she's so pleased for my sister but upset for me at the same time - I guess we all don't know how to deal with it all.  The best of luck for the 7th - I know it can happen just by reading about all the great posts on this site.

Claire and Olwen - so glad to have someone going through the same thing at exactly the same time - and feeling the same at this moment in time.  Let's hope the next few weeks fly by - I am keeping my fingers crossed for us all!!!

Emma Jayne - I know how you feel about the work thing - both times I was at work when the dreaded AF came - it always happens in the morning so you have the whole day to get through.  Strangely enough, I managed to hold myself together at work but as soon as I left I couldn't stop crying.

I hadn't discovered this website when I had the last two cycles and I am so pleased i've found it for this one!

Take care 
Foster xx


----------



## lisac2 (May 30, 2004)

Hi All,

Kezzer - so sorry to hear your news.  I know how cr*p you're feeling right now.  Take some time out and have some "me" time  

Joana - congratulations!!  

Scunnygirl- we test on the same day.  I would have thought having no AF pains is a good thing?  It's mad though, I think we read into all these aches, pains and twinges we have and send ourselves crazy!  I rpomised not to do that this cycle and here I am again, analysing everything!

Hope everyone else is okay,

Lisa xx


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

So I'm due to test on 9 Feb - I'm being (I know!) really balanced about the possibilities either way (+ve/-ve). Following an offhand comment - DH said words to the effect that he thinks I'm being too optimistic and haven't considered the negative possibilites.

I said " I'm all too aware that it could be negative" but he disagreed. Of course I'm aware - I;m just trying to stay relatively optimistic - otherwise what was the point of it all.

He's gone off to do some work and I'm sitting here feeling miserable and negative. It'll be better when I go back to work - he works from home and I suspect I've been kicking around too much!

We;ve not talked or even thought (on my part) past test date as we're taking this step by step.

Roll on Feb 9th so at least we'll know

Pol

He was only trying to make sure I'm not setting myself up for a fall  but I still feel miserable!


----------



## Danu (Oct 6, 2004)

Hello Ladies
I am completely      . Can hardly wait until tomorrow! Torture!


Kezzer: I'm so sorry to hear your AF arrived! I wish you loads of friends around you to help you through this!   

Sahara: welcome to 2ww, and of course Brad and Betty!!!    

Loukiz: hope you are ok! 

Eh, Joana, you naughty one!      . Congrats on your  


Scunnygirl and Emmajayne: try not to read too much into having or not having any kind of different symptoms. I've read hear many times, that no cycle is identical! Try to think:   

Foster: Welcome and good luck! My sister-in-law is also pregnant, the second time. I can't face her and my brother either at the moment (thank God they are far away on the continent). When they wanted to come over here for some days with my Goddaugther, I just said no, I cannot cope with it! They know about everything and were very understanding. I admit, the ugly feeling of envy is sometimes almost tearing me apart but I also know that my love for them is stronger and there will be a time, when I feel better about meeting with them again, just not now. To speak or write about it, really helps. Good luck!

Pollttc: welcome and good luck! Another Snowie, Littlejen used the concept of non-negativity!   Maybe your dh might compromise with that, if you seem too positive for him? Here's some    for you!!!

Jasper: Right, so you enjoyed yourself last night. Just wonder, how the couple feels (after hearing your drug induced problems  )   

to everybody else,     

Good luck, lot's of love, Danu xx


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

It's me again

Spoke to DH - assured him that I'm being pretty balanced about the whole thing - he said, as I'd imagined - that he just doesn't want me disappointed. I told him I will be disappointed but it won't be out of the blue. We have as good a chance as any of this working - and if it doesn't (which it might not, don't forget!) then we have five really good embies awaiting in the freezers.

Best of luck to everyone testing tomorrow and in the coming two weeks - look forward to hearing more BFPs. (Though in the interests of balance - be prepared for the BFNs!)

Pol


----------



## dotty (May 17, 2004)

Just popped in to say good luck to Danu for tomorrow!  (And anyone else testing!) 
I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Love 
dotty xxx


----------



## littleJen (Oct 8, 2004)

Just wanted to say Good Luck   to Danu for tomorrow. Well done for getting this far (and not quite having to eat a horse along the way )! I'll be thinking of you and Heidi and Peter   
Love to all
Jen


----------



## don-don (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi all feeling really sad  as AF  arrived this morn, its really made me feel numb. Anyway good luck to everyone else tesing tom  *Danu   and everyone on this rollercoaster,  

God bless Donna  x


----------



## FLH (Jun 15, 2004)

hi all

Danu - lots of love and luck for tomorrow, i will be thinking of you.

Joana - Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I haven't posted for a few days because I have been finding the whole 2ww so hard and needed to not think about it all for a while (it didn't work though   )

I am day 10 pt tomorrow and just want to run out and buy loads of pg tests and test every day until Friday (I know this is not a good idea but it is hard to resist  )

Hope everyone is well and doing their best to stay sane

FLH x x


----------



## FLH (Jun 15, 2004)

Donna

I think we posted at the same time so I missed your message. I am really sorry to hear your news. It must be a horrible time and I hope you are as ok as you can be

Take care x

FLH


----------



## joana (Dec 7, 2004)

Hello,

Still in shock and feel today has been very strange..

Anyway a few personals..

Foster-welcome, I think you have to do what you feel is right for you as we are all different, I am in a similar position but the other way round my sister has been having treatment for over four years had one pregnancy and had a miss misscarrage at 14weeks she is now in the process of her third cycle and telling her my news today was quite hard as I didn't want to seem I was rubbing her nose in it. I know she was really pleased and I told her I was praying for us both that this could be our year, the water works started. I am going to give her space and will not talk about it unless she asks..
I am also the same as sunnygirl and don't have a problem with people talking about babies and I know a lot of people who have had babies or are pregnant since we have been trying. I guess I am at that age that all my friends have recently been married and getting PG straight away. I did have one couple say to me last year that they had only been trying for one month and they were quite gutted that she fell straight away, that p****d me off but to be fair they don't know about our problem people just don't realise how lucky they are..

Danu-good luck for testing tomorrow, hope you have a better night than I did before testing...

Loukiz-How are you?

Sunnygirl-I shouldn't read too much into different symptoms, easier said than done but I felt quite normal some days and period like pains other times but no sore boobs. Towards the second week I did notice I was peeing more but did not read into that. I tested today and got a BFP I am peeing even more. very strange.. good luck..

Emma Jayne-Hope you feel better soon I am keeping everything crossed, I know what you mean any twinge and you think AF is going to arrive any second, just try and stay positive, easier said then done I know..

Donna-so sorry to hear you BFN I am sending you lots of big hugs..

FLH-I know its hard but try to resist testing early as you get more of a positive result doing it when you should, it may read wrongly because of all the medication we have been on or still on..
4 days to go..hope those last days are not too bad for you silly saying that as I know how hard it is..good luck

good luck to everyone on the 2WW.

Jo 
xx


----------



## marly (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello

can I join the 2ww thread please.
I had FET on 28th Jan (1 good and 1 not so good blastocyst) and will be testing next Monday.

good luck to you all

love


Marly


----------



## LouKIZ (Jan 11, 2005)

Hello Ladies

Kezzer and Don-Don, I am so sorry for you. No words can make you feel better, but remember we are all thinking of you. xxx

Scunnygirl, try not to worry about symptoms coming and going. Mine did and I'm now on day 14!!

Joana, what fantastic news. Congratulations   

Foster, welcome to the 2ww'rs. It is difficult when you see so many women with babies or who get pregnant without even trying. Sometimes it's hard not to feel bitter. Try to stay positive and keeping thinking that you will be one of those women one day!!

EmmaJayne, well done for getting to day 10, your nearly at the finishing post.    

Pol, mens glasses are always half empty. Mines always half full! It's much better to have a positive attitude. Like you say, if we didn't think it was going to work why would we bother putting ourselves through all of this!

Danu, a huge big GOOD LUCK for tomorrow. Everything is crossed for you.    

FLH, I can't believe your at day 10 already (mind you, I bet it seems like day 110) hopefully this week will go quickly for you.

I decided not to test this morning. My DH said that whatever the result, I wouldn't believe it until the official one! And of course he's right. So I'm going to be good and bite my nails until Wednesday. So near, yet so far. Still got PMT.

Lots of love and baby dust to you all!
   
Louise xxx


----------



## LouKIZ (Jan 11, 2005)

Good luck Marly. Welome to the 2ww'rs!

Take care
Louise xx


----------



## lisac2 (May 30, 2004)

Hi All,

Pol - hope you and DH are both okay and you're feeling a bit brighter  

Danu - good luck for tomorrow.  Here's some     for you

Donna - I'm so sorry about your result.  We're all here for you if you want to chat.  Take some time out now - we're all thinking of you  

FLH - I must admit, I'm going to test a day early just because I didn't last time, I got a negative and completely lost it at the clinic.  I don't want to go through that again so I thought if I tested just one day early, it might make things easier if it is a BFN.

Marly - we test the same day!  That's 3 of us now - me, you and Scunnygirl.  Here's to 3 in a row!  

I'm still having strange pains.  Sometimes it feels like AF pain and sometimes I get stabbing pains.  I suppose everyone's different.    

Lisa xx


----------



## omnad (Oct 4, 2004)

Hi girls,
Donna and Kezzer- so sorry,   , it is so hard.
Congratulation Jo, well done!
Hi Lisa- well done on the 2 blasts, I hope you are feeling better. lots of positive thoughts your way.
Danu- good luck for tomorrow, well done on waiting so far.
hope it's a bfp.
FLH- hang in there, I am day 10 as well and decided I am going to test on day 12, can't wait any longer....
I am feeling a bit more positive, as the af pain has gone, the bloatness and lower tummy pain have come back. Hopefully this is a good sign. 
Marly- welcome and good luck.
Louise- good luck for wednesday.
so many of us testing in the next few days.
Pol- I can understand your dh reaction, he is thinking of you and doesn't want you to get hurt, my dh is the same. But then it is easier for them, they don't have the luxury of all these hormones floating about.
well done char-  

 and   for all of us,

sharon


----------



## olwen (Oct 26, 2004)

Morning ladies!!

EmmaJayne – Hang in there hun, only a few more days to go….  I know this must be worst time for you as its when AF arrived last time.  I know that day 8-9 will be the hardest for me for the same reasons.  Fingers crossed for you and here’s a little NO AF mantra to get you through the next couple of  days….
AF you must NOT arrive yet….  I love you AF, but don’t want to see you for a while, about 9 months or so      
AF you must NOT arrive yet….  I love you AF, but don’t want to see you for a while, about 9 months or so      
AF you must NOT arrive yet….  I love you AF, but don’t want to see you for a while, about 9 months or so      
AF you must NOT arrive yet….  I love you AF, but don’t want to see you for a while, about 9 months or so      
AF you must NOT arrive yet….  I love you AF, but don’t want to see you for a while, about 9 months or so      

Sarah – hope Bart and Betty are making themselves at home   

Char – glad to hear you are feeling better.  As we all know this whole journey is an emotional rollercoaster and you are bound to have a lot more ups and downs before the end.  Just hang in there and we will see you through it   

Foster – unless you’ve already emailed your sister, I think that a phone call might be better in this case.  On the phone you can explain yourself better and make sure there are no misunderstandings, you can also hear the tone of the other person’s voice and get a better idea of their reactions.  And if you both end up crying down the phone to each other, its not the end of the world.  In fact it would be a lot better than the impersonal-ness of an email.  This is soooo important – its your sister and its your feelings, so as hard as it seems, take you courage in your hands and call her.  Don’t worry if you’ve already emailed.  Maybe you could call her to see if she received the email and to ask if she would like to talk.  Sorry to go on – I don’t get on at all with my sister (we never see each other and rarely speak) and I wouldn’t want others to go through that.  Also my closest closest friend who is more like a sister to me told me she was pg a few months ago.  Until that point she had been the person supporting me through all this so you can imagine how I feel.  We talked and cried and wailed down the phone together and I still rarely see her, but our friendship is surviving.

Lisa – I know what you mean about reading into every twinge, ache and pain….  And of course there are always two interpretations of everything – AF or PG!!!  So try not to go crazy doing it again (I know, we all do it, and its impossible not to!)

Pol – my dh has been like that this cycle and its really hard to find a balance between being realistic and protecting yourself from another huge disappointment.  Last ICSI cycle everything went so smoothly for us and we had top grade embies put back, I did all the recommended things (the bed-rest, diet, vitamins, acupuncture, visualisations, talking to the embies, you name it and I did it) and we felt so POSITIVE.  We just had a “feeling” and were sure it was going to work, but of course with wobbly moments of doubt throughout the 2ww.  Then when it didn’t work we were both devastated.  This time neither of us really got our hopes up at the beginning – I mean of course we want it to work and I was positive and getting excited as my tummy grew and grew with the stims and everything.  But somehow not as intensely as last time round.  We were talking about it last night and we said the first time this cycle that we both felt any really hope was after EC – 13 eggs, all suitable for ICSI, and then 10 embies which were all doing so well on day 2 that they couldn’t choose between them and said to leave them to the next day.  So when they called the next morning to say that none had grown at all we were so gutted.  A few days of hope and yet again a big disappointment.  I know its far from over – another 12 days to go – but like you I am now trying to be realistic but also positive that there’s still a chance otherwise what’s the point?  In one way it was easier last time because we were both so UP, this time we are up and down, positive and realistic, excited and protecting ourselves from more disappointment, you know how it is.  Anyway I seem to have written a small book here so I will stop.  I guess what I was trying to say was I know exactly how you feel and I’m thinking of you  

Danu – GOOD LUCK for the test!!!  I must admit you deserve a medal for not testing (several times) already  Fingers crossed for you 

Donna – so so sorry to hear you got a bfn.  Sending HUGE hugs your way         

FLH – well we wont tell if you do go and get those pee-sticks!!!  Hope you are doing ok.  Fancy meeting in the chatroom sometime?  Its been ages since I ‘saw’ you 

Marly – welcome and good luck for the 2ww   

Hi to everyone else - sorry this has turned into a short novel so I'd better stop here!!!

Love Olwen xxx


----------



## Bex75 (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi everyone,

I'm finding this waiting business harder the closer I get to test day (Friday)! I'm planning to do the same as FLH, and test every day until Friday.  I love your mantra Olwen and i'll be chanting it regularly between now and Friday.  I'm really sorry to hear so many BFN's, I wish you all double doses of   for any future treatments and   for now.

Bex  x


----------



## FLH (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi all

I managed to hold off testing today...JUST. My dp is really certain that he doesn't want us to test early but I have told him that i may not be able to hold out the whole week!!!! Bex I know exactly how you are feeling. 

I have been having af pain since yesterday but I am going to try not to read too much into it yet.

Danu - Hope to hear from you soon x x

Olwen - It would be good to have a chat. If you are bored today send me a PM and we can go in the chat room. I am off all day so it would be nice to have someone to talk to. Does anyone else want to join us?

I will pop back at lunchtime

FLH x


----------



## lollypop67 (Aug 29, 2004)

Morning Ladies

Hope you are all hanging in there

I'm day 6/7 so hoping my embies are bedding down, I'm keeping my feet up as much as possible.  

Sorry for no personals, trying to rest up for a few days.  FLH I'd be game on for this afternoon.  Anytime, not like I have a busy schedule, lol.  Will pop back at lunch time.  

Lolly X


----------



## LouKIZ (Jan 11, 2005)

Morning all,

These last few days are a nightmare!! I keep opening the bathroom cupboard to look at the P tests. I am trying to be strong, but it's not easy!

Every day I feel like AF is on the way. It's hard to function as a normal human being.

This message board is brilliant. It really helps being able to "talk" to people who understand.

Olwen, FLH and Lolly, I'd like to join you for a chat. What time and what do I have to do? (I've never entered a chat room before!)

Hang on in there all of you!
Love Louise xxx


----------



## olwen (Oct 26, 2004)

FLH, Louise & Lolly,

How about 3.30ish for a chat?  Not that I'm busy the rest of the day (only reading, watching DVDs, etc) , but dh is going out around then so I know he wont be bugging me to use the computer!!!

Hope to see you all then.  And anyone else who reads this in the meantime and wants to join us.

Love Olwen xxx


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi there again

I'm now on day five only since ET - I was planning on returning to work on Wednesday (I'm a secondary school teacher) (so that would be day seven). Do you think this is a good or bad idea or will it (as the clinic and all the powers that be claim) make no difference?

I know I completely have to do what's best for me but I am worried about my GCSE class struggling with Shakespeare alone (not to mention my woefully inept PGCE student).

Any ideas?

Pol


----------



## olwen (Oct 26, 2004)

Pol - we are all in the same boat.  Doctors tell us to continue with life as normal, others claim we should bed-rest and take it easy.  Who knows the best thing to do?  I think that if being at home is beginning to drive you crazy and you are worried about your students then go back to work.  But if you know that you will end up humping piles of heavy books around the school or doing any other heavy work then stay home.  Only you can decide and when you make the decision you have to accept that if you get a bfn its not your fault for working, or for sitting up instead of lying down, or for washing up one time, or for whatever it is you've done.  I know that resting may help the embies along, but at the end of the day if it is going to work I think it will work whatever you do (within reason) and if its not then its not.  If you get what I mean.  And if you are feeling happier generally because you are back at work and not worrying then that has to be a good thing.  I dont know what you've told your boss but would it be possible to just go in and teach a couple of classes and not all of them?  That way you could avoid the extra worry about your A level students, but not have to cope with a full workload on top of everything else.  Only you can decide - but wait and see what other advice and suggestions the rest of the girls come up with.  And if you are bored this afternoon then join us in the chat room at 3.30ish

Love Olwen xxx


----------



## olwen (Oct 26, 2004)

sorry Pol - I meant GCSE students, not A levels!!

Louise - I forgot to tell you how to get into the chatroom....  Go to the FF homepage and on the right side at the top there is a list of options (including message board - maybe you use that one).  Click on chat room.  Then you will get anther page and it has the option to enter the chatroom in the middle so click on that.  Then you get a page which will show your username and a space for your password - the same one that you use to access the message board.  Type in your password and click to login/enter the chatroom.  And we'll be in there waiting for you!!!  Once you're in there will be a list of names on the right which will show all the people in there, and then on the left is where the conversation is.  You type your comments in the box at the bottom and when you press send it will appear in the conversation above.  Magic!!!  Dont panic - it sounds more complicated than it is and we'll all be there to help you through it.  If you're stuck, IM me and we'll help you in....

Love Olwen xxx


----------



## lollypop67 (Aug 29, 2004)

3.30 sounds good to me!

Pol. I agree entirely with Olwen (not just cos she's a fellow snowie!).  You have to chose the less of the two evils I think, for me this time it has been to stay home.  So far feel I've made the right decision.

Lolly X


----------



## kiwichick (Jan 31, 2005)

Hello

I am new to this board and have just been reading the messages which has been really helpful and supportive especially when I think I am going mad! I wish I had found this board earlier.

Louise, your dates EC and ET are very similar to mine, our EC was 17 Jan and ET was 19 Jan, testing the same day as you - 2 Feb - good luck!   I am feeling very nervous and really hoping I have done everything I should have done - this is our first cycle of IVF.  Keep thinking about the HPT sitting in my bathroom but have restrained myself so far!

Kiwichick


----------



## omnad (Oct 4, 2004)

hi girls,
couldn't resist myself this morning, I am day 11 today.
I went this morning to buy preg test and couldn't wait any more, it was   
Called dh at work, was cross with me that I didn't wait for him.
Hopefully it is not early, I would have thought the hcg injection is out of my system by now.
anyway I will do another one tomorrow morning.

good luck to you all,
sharon


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Oooooooh Naughty Sharon  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

CONGRATS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    I am sure your DH will not be cross for long !

    

Heres to a healthy pregnancy for you 

Jennifer xx


----------



## jasper (Sep 25, 2004)

afternoon everyone,

Sharon, sooo pleased for you, now you have put me in a position, i like FLH and Bex am on day 10 and i wasn't going to test until wed, but shall i do a test tomorrow morning     my hubby says wait until Thur if i have too, I'm just so excited cant wait, (never been a patient person) i have bought two tests the ones that say preg or not preg, b****y £15 the normall one line two line £8 never mind all worth it,

good luck everyone                stay away!!!!!

love char xx


----------



## FLH (Jun 15, 2004)

hi all

sharon - Congratulations!!!!   Its so great to see some BFP's!!!

Char - I feel like you now, all my willpower is going out of the window and I may have to test tomorrow. I bought some clearblue pg tests today but they say you shouldn't use them until the day your period is due so I am going back out to buy the first response early indicator ones!! It will be about £20 down the drain but who cares    

The only thing is if we test tomorrow and its negative are we going to make ourselves feel worse while we wait until friday?

Pol - I was going to go back to work early and I phoned my clinic who said that it would be fine as long as I didn't do any heavy lifting. I changed my mind at the last minute and stayed at home but you should go in if it will make you happier. 

I will see you all at 3.30 in the chat room.

FLH x


----------



## Danu (Oct 6, 2004)

Oi girls
I'm close to a nervous breakdown! Had blood test this morning, will get the result after 4pm. Up to then:        Thanks a million for all your good wishes, I really need them now!  

Dondon: I'm am so sorry about your af arriving! This yes or no and nothing much we can do about in between, is just cruel! I really hope, you can soon see the horizon again, maybe with new hope! Loads of    


Sher:   , enjoy!

Ok, 2-3 more hours to go! For the ones on   this afternoon: HAVE FUN!

Love, Danu xxx


----------



## LouKIZ (Jan 11, 2005)

This is my second attempt at sending this, I had just finished typing and the screen went blank. It must be me as it has happened to me too many times!

Thanks for the chat room info Olwen. I'll be there just after 3.30, I have to pick the little man up from school at 3.20.

Pol, If I were you I would stay at home and chillout. Secondary school sounds very stressful! one more week won't make too much difference to the students.  

Hello Kiwichick, I know how your feeling. But we're nearly there now! We've only got to get through tomorrow. I'm on day 15 and it's killing me, but I won't do it now as I don't want to jinx anything. Lets hope we both get a  

 Fantastic news Sharon. Well done. 

Jasper, FLH and Bex, try and hold out until your "official" test date. Resist the temptation, if you get Pos you'll be worrying that you tested too early and if you get neg you might be worrying unnecessarily. That's whats made me wait this very long wait!!!!!!!! Although it did take a restraining order by my DH.    

Danu, I've been thinking about you today and sending you positive vibes.       

lots of  baby dust to you all   

Louise
xxx


----------



## flamenca (Nov 15, 2004)

do you mind if i join you? i'm on day 6 of the dreaded  i know i'm a bit late joining you but i've had the flu again!!
i've been feeling quite down also, i know you've all probably answered these sort of queries before but........ i'm getting pains similar to the awful  pains i get and very tender boobs, is this normal around this time of the   i'm very   
my clinic don't advise testing until day 16 so i've got an extra 2days to wait 
i just wanted to say   to all those with  
and i'm really really sorry to all those with   sending lots of     to all of you.

luv
xxflamencaxx


----------



## lisac2 (May 30, 2004)

Sher - fantastic news my fellow Priory buddy - I'm sooo happy for you!  Have you spoken to the Priory yet?
     

Danu - hang on in there girl.  Only an hour and a half to go.

I've got really bad AF pains today and am only 3dpt!  I hope this isn't a bad sign.

Lisa xx


----------



## olwen (Oct 26, 2004)

Kiwichick - welcome.  Only a couple of days to go for you so fingers crossed...

Sharon - huge CONGRATULATIONS (although you deserve a good slap for testing early you naughty thing!!!)  

Danu - fingers crossed for you hun.  Let us know as soon as you hear anything.... we are all going crazy waiting to find out.

Flamenca - hi fellow snowie!  Hope you get over your flu soon.  Try not to read too much into all those pains and tender boobs.  Could mean anything really and you'll just make yourself crazy.  Why not join us for a chat at 3.30ish if you're free - I'm sure we can cheer you up a bit.

Love to you all, 
Olwen xxx


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi there Girlies

I've made my decision - spoke to my Mum (recently retired Health Visitor) she said I should do what I thought but at this stage in the proceedings would three more days make much diffference. Talked to my husband - he said it's whatever you think (he's not convinced I can tell but is still supportive). So I've decided that I'll call school and tell them I'm not going to be back until MOnday (which is what I'd said when I first signed off anyway!) 

Feel relieved and still a bit guilty - what if I take this time off and it's BFN!

Oh my Gawd this sooooo hard!

Will praps catch you later on the chat thang!

Pol


----------



## LouKIZ (Jan 11, 2005)

Good decision Pol. You can stop worrying now and relax.

Lisa, don't worry about the AF pains, I think we all had those for at least a week after ET. It's just your ovaries trying to recover. My consultant said they would be swollen from EC.
Take care
Louise xxx


----------



## omnad (Oct 4, 2004)

Hi girls
thanks for your support, I know I tested too early, but I was literally going mad. I am sorry for putting any unnecassaty pressure on you.
In hind sight I am sorry for letting you know, I should have waited.
Lisa- my priory buddy, I didn't let the priory know yet. I though I will test tomorrow morning and then give them a ring, that would be day 12.
The test today was not a morning urine as they recommend, so I better do it again.
now my dh is worried that I tested too early and jinxed it, and it will be neg tomorrow  
Louise- I agree with all you said, I was never a very patient person. 
I really hope it will be a pos again tomorrow, although there was a strong line today.

Good luck for all of you testing in the next few days.
Danu- holding everything cross for you,    your way.

sharon


----------



## Scunnygirl (Dec 22, 2004)

Hi Everyone

Gosh its getting quite exciting here isn't it!!  Congrats to those with BFP's!

I've just come back from the clinic (another blood test...) and all is well, my OHSS seems to be settling.  However, I'm a little miffed with the lack of information given to me as a first timer.  I have been taking Gestone injections since EC and have only just found out that this means I probably wont get a period!!  If I had known this last week I wouldn't have spent it knicker checking and worrying that every twinge was a sign of AF arriving   !!  At the end of each day I've been thinking 'great another day gone without AF'   but now I'm told that even if I don't get a period I may not be pregnant!  AAAARRRGGGHHH!

Anyway, sorry to rant but just needed to get this off my chest.  I just wish the people at the clinic didn't assume we know everything it would really help ease some of the worry!

Ah well, thems the breaks, on day 9 now only 7 days to test day...   keep smiling everyone!

Scunnygirl


----------



## ZoeP (Feb 10, 2004)

Hi 2wwer's 

I hope you are not pulling your hair out...silly question really...because I am doing just that and I'm sure you all are.

Congratulations Sharon on your BFP  I know what you mean about testing too early though...I'm due to test on Thurs.  Last week I had a bad day and really wanted to test, so I tested on the Tuesday which was way too early only 5dpt...and then I tested again on Saturday and it was a BFP, so I tested again later and then twice on Sunday and again today (geez it is costing me a fortune)  I have got 5 more tests left so will test up until and including my test date because I can't believe that I am still getting BFP everytime.  Especially because none of my embryos were suitable for freezing and the embryos put back were not dividing as they should have done.  As I was saying though Sharon...I am worried that I have tested too early and that it might all change...but I've got everything crossed that it wont and really wish you the best of luck as well.

Good luck everyone and I really hope that it does work....even if mine changes to a negative I have at least experienced a positive test and that is just amazing.

Take care everyone
ZoeP x


----------



## CLAIRE1963 (Jan 28, 2005)

Dear all,

I have just had to go to work for a few hours -and what did I do but burst into tears. I am sure they all think I am a pratt or at least unstable. Problem is that I work with all fellas and it is difficult to take too much time off and have already had masses due to dr prbs and scans etc. I definately not going tomorrow though - need time to myself. 

Is anyone else so emotional!
Only on day 2 !

Claire


----------



## Danu (Oct 6, 2004)

Dear Ladies and my dear 

Me and my dh are          as we've got a   
 Thank you ever so much for your support 

More and personals later,

Love, Danu xxx


----------



## omnad (Oct 4, 2004)

Dear Claire,
It is so difficult and you feel emotional becuase of all the hormones running wild. We all feel like that, mood swings, hoping for bfp. 
It is very natural after all you've been through.
Maybe you should take a few days off.

Zoe, thanks for the post and massive congratulation, you are even naughtier then me!!!!
I am sure once it's pos it is a good sign, maybe it's tweenies I don't think it will change to a neg in this stage.
I am due to test on thursday as well.

take care,
sharon


----------



## omnad (Oct 4, 2004)

Dear Danu, our posts crossed, 
       
This is turning to be a very fertile day!!!


----------



## alimar (Nov 5, 2004)

hi all

DANU - WOW congrats     .

sorry I haven't posted much,still feel bloated and in pain from E/C,

CHAR - I Also have A/F type pains and feel very moody. Feel really negative at the moment actually. testing on 9th Feb, so have a while to go yet.
Taking pessaries. Is A/F pains normal at this stage then? They are different sorts of pains that I have had since Sunday (yesterday).
ohhhhhhhhhhh this 2ww is awlful.

congrats to all who have had bfps and   to those who've had bfns.

love alimarxxxxxxxxx


----------



## olwen (Oct 26, 2004)

Lolly, FLH, Loukiz, Pol, Sher - was lovely to chat with you all    So same time tomorrow girls? 

Danu -      
Must have been eating that horse that did the trick    

Claire - sorry to hear you are finding it so tough.  Like Sharon says, you have all kinds of crazy hormones rushing around, not to mention your natural emotions and hopes and fears.  I think a day or two off might not be a bad thing.  Why not join us in the chatroom tomorrow afternoon and we can cheer you up and help the time pass....

ZoeP - got my fingers crossed for you that it stays a bfp, although I dont really know enough about it to tell you whether the earlier tests would show a true result or not (sorry to be so negative).  I know that while the HCG shot stays in your system it can falsely show a bfp.  Lolly seems to be the expert so wait til she sees your post and see what she says (sorry Lolly - following our chat I've just nominated you the early-testing-advice  )

Alimar - hi - nice to see you again!!  Hang in there, you still have ages to go, but we'll be here to help you through it.  Those AF pains can apparently be your ovaries recovering from EC so dont read too much into it yet.  I had them for a few days, but its settling down now.  

Hi to the rest of you - hope you are all doing ok.  If you missed it, we were chatting today and will be back taking over the chatroom tomorrow at 3.30 ish so maybe see you there.

Love Olwen xxx


----------



## ZoeP (Feb 10, 2004)

Hi again all,

congrats Danu on your BFP

Claire - I have had ups and downs throughout my tx as well and I've found myself crying at the most unfortunate moments...was having lunch out the other day with my sister and started but fortunately my sister made me really laugh and the other diners probably thought I was on day release or something hehe.  I think you will find that most people are pretty emotional throughout.

I forgot to add on my post earlier that the preg test I done on 5dpt was negative, so that was how come I was really shocked to have a BFP on Sat.  I still worry about it being too early though...but I've been doing the 2 different clearblue tests and they have both been getting more prominent.  Also I haven't had sore boobs or anything but one of my nipples is cold sensitive at the moment sorry for too much info - but the only other time I had that sensitive feeling was when I was just going through puberty.  I think I'm trying to convince myself all the time.  Roll on Thursday.

Thanks Olwen...How is your 2ww going?  I can't believe how long each day seems.  I am trying to keep things in perspective and not accept this as the ultimate result until Thursday although I also have got this thing in my head that because my transfer was a Thurs that would make this Thursday 15days plus I had 3 day embryos replaced rather than the two so was thinking that maybe tomorrow should have been my official day.  My sister is trying to keep my feet firmly on the ground though and said she's not going to get excited until Thursday...if this does work for me I know I have been very very very very lucky as it is my first ICSI attempt - only previously had one attempt at IUI.

Good luck girls
Take care
ZoeP x


----------



## foster (Dec 18, 2004)

Evening all,

Danu - BRILLIANT NEWS!!!!!  

Claire - I am really sorry you had a tough time at work.  Don't worry about the people you work with and what they think - it's not important - just worry about yourself, that's all that matters!!!!

I am supposed to go back to work tomorrow although I may take one more day.  I am just a bit worried about taking too much time off just in case I need to do it again (not v positive i know!!).  Does anyone have any good excuses for their absence at work?

Olwen - thanks for the advice on the sister thing.  I didn't send an email in the end.  I think you are right - a phone call would come over much better.  I am just really hurt that she kept her pregnancy a secret from me for a little over three months when she knew everything about me and just at the moment i don't feel I want to be close to her.  

I've only recently joined this website so haven't gone too far back on the messages but there are so many happy endings at the moment which is so lovely to see - Let's hope it continues.

Good luck to everyone testing tomorrow. 
Good luck to all of us!!!!

Foster xx


----------



## olwen (Oct 26, 2004)

Foster - I've had a close friend tell me as soon as she got pg (before anyone else but her dh knew) because she knew what I was going through and didnt want to be supporting me knowing she was pg and me not knowing.  Another close friend waited til 3 months without telling me (or anyone else) and was really worried about how to tell me.  Another waited until she was about to give birth (!!!) when she literally couldnt keep it from me any longer.  I felt very betrayed as she had kept it from me so long - especially as she was visiting from France earlier in the year and had been staying with me while she was 4 1/2 months pg (I later calculated it) and I didnt suspect a thing (she's a little on the large side so I didnt notice).  She had put off telling me because she just didnt know how to as she saw how upset I was and how difficult this whole thing is for me.  Three different ways of telling me and at three different times - they all hurt a lot but it made me realise its not easy for the pg friend/family member either.  They are in a difficult postion - wanting to share their news with you but at the same time very aware it will hurt you a lot and that it may also bring a distance between you at best, ruin the relationship completely at worst.  I dont know what the answer is - I understand you feel hurt because your sister waited so long to tell you, but maybe she just didnt know how to tell you before now?  I dont know what the answer is, and I can understand that you dont feel like seeing her right now.  I am the same with all of those 3 friends I have just told you about.  One of them I speak to on the phone, but the others I dont.  I think you just have to take your time, and go with how you feel.  You obviously have a good relationship with your sister - so as someone who has pretty much cut her sister out of her life, I would say dont lose your sister over this.  But take a break from her if you need to.  Talk to her - I'm sure she'll understand.  I hope you can work it out.  Thinking of you.
Love Olwen xx


----------



## foster (Dec 18, 2004)

Olwen

You're right of course  - your advice is so sound! It would have been a blow whenever she told me - I think the green eyed monster has a little bit to do with it aswell!!!  

I seem to be so emotional and over-analysing everything at the moment.

Hope we can get to the 11th without me driving you too mad!!

Thanks for the advice

Foster xx


----------



## sezzy (Jul 7, 2004)

Hi fellow 2wwers and snowflakes,

Glad I am not the only one going mad. I test on 10th feb...so far away!!! I hope you keep strong til your dates. I dont think I will test early, but as it gets nearer the time... who knows!

I havent had any af pains *yet*, but I think the unbelievable bloating is masking the symptoms!! I look like I could burst, this is the horrible thing as I actually do look about 6 months pregnant and I could do with out the comments at the mo, as I am liable to be emotional!!!

Yesterday I was crying, no sobbing, because dh wants to buy a new car. (i love my car!). I know its completly ott. Dh 
didnt know what to do with me!!! My hormones are shot to pieces!! This is the worst part of tx, as we cant phsyically check on progress like rest of the cycle.

Its so good to hear of all the ladies getting BFP's. It is definatly giving me hope. If not for this tc, then the next one. One day it will happen!!!!

Hope you dont mind me rambling.

Sez xxxx


----------



## dotty (May 17, 2004)

Danu,

CONGRATULATIONS!!!    

love
dotty xxxxx

PS   to everyone else


----------



## FLH (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi all

Danu           Olwen and I were thinking of you at 4 oclock and wondering how you had got on. Well done and good luck with the next eight months!!!!

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all managing to stay sane!

FLH x


----------



## HelenLo (Dec 6, 2004)

Hi all,

Just popped in to say congrats to all the BFP's     

and a huge  to all the BFN's (been there loads of times and know there is nothing i can say)

Hope everyone is hangin' in there and not going too   

Luv Helen x


----------



## natash (Dec 14, 2004)

Hello everyone

Hope you are all o.k  

Congratulations to all of you that are    
i am really pleased for you

A big   for those who are    my thoughts are with you

Well i'm now on week 2  only 7 more days until i can test , i cant really describe how i am feeling i suppose it's because i have pushed it all to the back of my mind and it's only when i have to give myself the suppos i am reminded  .
I have decided to go back to work the end of this week, i think getting back to it and having adult company will refresh me as i have felt very isolated the past 4 weeks. Do you know i havn't been to work since last year  , not all sick leave may i add!! I am going to take it easy and if things get too bad i will come home again, as i'm typing this i am kind of wondering why i'm going back to work now literally 3-4 days before the test date am i mad??
Although the nurses told me the day of ET to carry on as normal and not to stop things you would normally do because it would make no differece 
if tou become preg or not so i am trusting there words. I have been keeping myself busy going shopping and going out for lunch but i have to say it's getting a little boring now.

I am feeling very hormonal especially today teary, af pains, super boob ache  i even went mad had dh today for moving my twezzers, i acted as though the world was going to end  ^beware^ i am mad i think at the moment!!

well girls have a good night sleep and we never know what tomorrow brings
   i hope !!

Take care, hugs to you all    Natash xxxx


----------



## alicat (Oct 25, 2004)

hi all I'm on day 9 of my   and i just feel horrible it feels like AF is on her way i just feel so down my twin  sis keeps on telling me to think   but sometimes i cant help it she has 2 gorgeous girls and i have 4 more sisters all with kids I'm the youngest of the lot with no children I'm trying to b positive but it gets a bit much when you have been trying for 8yrs i test on the 7th so I'm keeping my fingers crossed and good luck to everybody testing this wk


----------



## olwen (Oct 26, 2004)

Morning everyone,

Hope you are all doing ok and that FLH you havent done that sneaky test yet    (but if you have let us know how it went   )

Foster – well that green-eyed monster comes round here quite frequently too.  At least you know what it is and are being honest about it so feel pleased with yourself about that.  I have been emotional and over-analysing everything for the last couple of years    so I think I can handle you doing it for a couple more weeks!!!  Take care hun and let me know if you need anything  

Sezzy – have you been eating as much choccie cake as me and FLH?!!!!  Hope the bloating goes down soon - if you are worried, give your clinic a call.  I’m sure they will be able to tell you if its normal or not.  As for the car issue – it could have been worse – you could have chained yourself to your car in protest instead of just bursting into tears    Check out the drug-induced stories thread (in the boy and girl section) – the posts there will make you laugh and you might want to add one yourself….

Danu – congratulations again   A few of us were in the chatroom yesterday afternoon around the time you were due to hear your results and we were talking about you because we hadn’t heard anything.  If you’re free today why not join us – 3.30ish – and you can tell us all the details in person.…. 

Natash – nice to hear from you hun.  You sound a little low so if you’re not back at work already then join us too for the chat this afternoon and maybe we can cheer you up a bit   Like you say, you are half way there so you are doing great.  You just got to keep going a weeny bit longer.  And we’ll all be here with you to help you through this.  The only thing that worries me slightly is that I think all those drugs and hormones are affecting you more than the rest of us…. how do I know this?  Because you said shopping is boring     Seriously though, I know what you mean, we are all just killing time and whatever we do our heart isn’t really in it because we are all waiting and hoping on something much more important.  Hang in there fellow snowie – think how far you have come already     

Alicat – that must be so so hard for you with all your sisters having children.  But try not to focus on that just now (easy to say I know) – you have to concentrate on you and those precious embies for the moment.  Who knows what is happening in there, but don’t give up hope yet.  You only have a few days left so hang in there hun            

Love to you all (just thingk another whole day is over and today will fly by....)  Hope to see some of you in chat later,
Olwen xxxxx

POS ***  HUG


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi Guys

I've woken up feeling sooo negative this morning. GOt kind of AF feelings but WORSE is that I have woken up with mouth ulcers - a little clutch of them. I don't often get ulcers anymore (used to when I was on the pill all those  years ago) but can't find anything on the net except that they are often associated with oncoming period and usually clear up with pregnancy.

Feel absolutely crap - what's the point of it all. I was prepared for a BFN (sort of) but didn't think I'd really know either way until the actual test. Feel like this is a BIG BAD sign.

AH well

Poll


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

Pollttc, please try to think positive. we all look for any little sign on the 2ww. Even a spot on the nose can send us into neg thoughts and feel like the world is ending.
The fat lady ain't singing yet!!!!!!
take care.
Love
WelshyXXXX


----------



## Bex75 (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi,

Pol, I am also feeling very [email protected] this morning.  I'm at work with horrible AF pains and feel very tearful.  I wouldn't read too much into the mouth ulcers, as all of our bodies are run down and full of hormones etc.  We need to try to stay positive about the af pains too, as it could still turn out ok.  I've heard of lots of ladies who have pains and then go on to have a BFP.  It's so hard to stay positive though isn't it? When is your test date? I am determined to wait until Friday now, as I have done a couple of naughty tests and they just put me on a downer when I get a negative.  

Bex  x


----------



## lollypop67 (Aug 29, 2004)

Morning girls

Hugs to Bex and Poll

Well done on the BFPs to Danu & Sharon

Good luck Jasper I think you test today

Lolly X


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Thanks for the support all of you. I'm sorry you're feeling negative too Bex. 
I just got really upset for the first time I think - husband didn't know what to do - just hugged me (correct response!) and advised I ring the clinic. I know they'll probably send me away saying don't worry yet but I will ring anyway.

My test date isn't until next Wednesday (9th) so I guess it's not even been a week since ET yet.

Anyway - going to call the clinic now

Catch you later

Pol
but trying


----------



## Andrea1974 (Aug 15, 2004)

Morning girls,

Poll & Bex please try and stay positive, I know it's easier said than done but I too had all of the AF symptoms, pains, lower backache, sore boobs and lots of spots and was convinced that it hadn't worked.  I tested on 14dpt and got a +tive which was confirmed by CARE last week.  I've got my scan booked for 8th Feb and I'm really hoping I make it there this time!  I've still got AF type pains on and off, they seem to be worse in the night and I was told it's the Cyclogest.

I'm keeping everything crossed for you, try and keep your chins up!

Good luck,

Andrea xxxx


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi there again

Have just spoken to the clinic - they said (as you people did!) that it was early days yet and they didn't think mouth ulcers meant anything except maybe a bit run down and full of hormones. 
So feel a bit better!

I'll be a bit cheerier by this afternoon's chatting I feel sure!

Off to do some lesson planning on the laptop now. It's the least I can do as I'm not there.

Pol

PS On a funny note - had a long chat with my Head of Dept last night to tell her I wouldn't be back til Mon. (She's been amazing - so understanding, especially since it's a new job!) 
Anyway - one of the very naughty boys (15 with anger issues!) in my Y10 class has been worse than usual and is convinced I'm off with stress brought about by him. SHe said it came out in this tirade - part ego and part frustration with me not being there. Ahhh how sweet - he misses me!


----------



## jasper (Sep 25, 2004)

Morning all,

i tested this morning and have just tested again

                

Sharon it was your fault i tested early!! after you yesterday, i had to do it   ,
could the result change by Friday,? i did have alittle spotting this morning
don't think i will really believe it until then,


CHARXXXXXX


----------



## lollypop67 (Aug 29, 2004)

Well done Char!  

The very maximum the late night hcg injection can stay in your system is 14 days (usually cleared sooner) and that would have been yesterday for you.  Looks like it's a massive Congratulations to you.         

Getting a wee bit bored, not enough to go back to work.  Thought I'd do us a list.  If anyone particularly wants anything on or perhaps more importantly doesn't want anything on then please IM me.  Have just had a clear out for clothes for Charity.  I find this soooooo difficult, I hate to admit it but I'm such a hoarder.  

Chin up girls, it's sunny here!

Lolly XXX


----------



## lollypop67 (Aug 29, 2004)

Only me, scrap that just seen that Lizzy done one!

Lolly X


----------



## olwen (Oct 26, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS Char!!!!!

Love Olwen xxx


----------



## sahara (Feb 12, 2004)

Well done char, it very good news

What a string of   i hope it continues

I am on Day 5 of this 2ww and not sure how i feel. i am just hopeing for the best.

It is so lovely to see so many positive on here   

I am going to college tonight for an hour as i have a test on the Reproductive system   Should be fun, i will proberly end up writing about positves and negative preg tests without knowing it as it will be on my mind.

Oh well better go and do some revising, as if i didnt know anything about it   

Take care all
Sarah


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 18, 2003)

Oh girls,

Big congrat's to Danu, Char & Sharon. Well done ladies!!! Hope to join you on one of the preg threads soon.

What a hard time some of us are having. Count me in on that as well. I have the sore boobs from hell, AF pain, incredibly swollen stomach and feeling very emotional/tearful. The unusual thing is that I am having very vivid dreams and feeling totally exhausted - due to these injections I think.

Is anyone else having Gestone injections and also getting strange dreams? My DH has been doing the injections in the evening (gently and kindly, bless him) and I am beginning to think that they are leaving me feeling wired & unable to sleep. I think we will try them a little earlier and try and get over the worst of it before bedtime.

*Andrea - an especially big THANK YOU for your words of reason. I really did need to hear them right now as I am feeling exactly they way you described right now and it is difficult to hang onto hope.*

Sezzy - sorry to hear about the bloating. Are you on the horrible cytoglest pessaries as they give me that effect badly? Also constipation which adds to the bloating for me. Sympathise about the emotions as I am in the same state and could cry at anything. Your DH will have to put off his car buying plans until you are happy to participate.

Bex and Poll - sending big ((HUGS)) to you both. Hang in there, girls, we will get those positives in the end! All these possibly negative symptoms are distressing to us right now but mean very little in the end.

Natash - your work plans sound good esp. when you give yourself the option of an exit if it doesn't work out. Big ((HUGS)) to you.

Alicat - sorry to hear about your long struggle to get this far. It's easy for other people to tell us how to feel as they do not have to suffer the turmoil we are going through. Sometimes we just need to let off some steam as well.

Claire - hope that you are OK and that the guys at work are a bit more understanding. Enjoy your day off and pamper yourself!

Alimar - the pessaries gave me terrible pain in my last cycle. Both AF type pain and then awful trapped wind, which was actually worse for me. I've also had pain since the EC and think my ovaries are still swollen. Hope you feel better soon.

ZoeP - incredible news!!!! Congratulations on your positive.

Olwen, Flamenca, Lisa, Scunnygirl, FLH, Lolly, Sarah, - sending good wishes to you all and hoping that the 2ww is being gentle to you.

I will try to pop into the chat later if I can stay awake!

With lots of love from,


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home this way.......

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=21860.msg264848#msg264848


----------

